# Bill Laimbeer to coach Detroit Shock



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

LMAO!!! This will be interesting.javascript:handleInterstitial("/sports/basketba/wnba/stories/2002-06-19-laimbeer-shock.htm")


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

javascript:handleInterstitial("/sports/basketba/wnba/stories/2002-06-19-laimbeer-shock.htm")


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Im still learning this computer stuff lmao.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Click the website with the left button of the mouse and click on "Copy" then come back to this web site click on the white space where you type you message with the right button of the mouse and click "Paste"


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

javascript:handleInterstitial("/sports/basketba/wnba/stories/2002-06-19-laimbeer-shock.htm")


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Shock*

Detroit is going to be shocked (yeah, I know you like my play on words) when the "Detroit Bad Girls" start up. It's going to be the "Bad Boy" era all over again, WNBA style, yeah .


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I believe this is it.

www.sports.com/basketball/wnba/stories/2002-06-19-laimbeer-shock.htm


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

Hes surely gonna play them pretty HARD! :laugh: :laugh:


----------

